# Windows 7 on Acer Aspire 3050?



## ryngo (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

I've got a hand-me-down Acer Aspire 3050. Originally it had Vista basic on it & I've now got it running XP SP3 with no problems, apart from the rubbish battery, but that's another story...

Anyway, I was thinking about putting Windows 7 on it after installing it successfully on another laptop and being impressed with it. But according to Acers site there are no drivers for it. 

Does anyone know if the two are compatible? 

Cheers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The only way to know for sure would be to try. You will very likely end up having to manually search for most of the drivers.

And although XP is likely useable enough, I highly doubt Win7 would be very enjoyable on that hardware.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What drivers are you missing? Post the missing drivers from Device Manager.

Go *here* and choose your system.

Some of the Vista drivers may work.

If no luck then take a look at the thread below.

*How to Find Drivers*


----------



## ryngo (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I haven't actually installed it yet so not sure which drivers will be missing.

The point about the hardware not being up to it is a good one. So I think I might stick with XP for the time being.


----------

